# Sand martin.



## billyboy

Anyone remember the old sand martin, or have a pic? Capt was a john Campbell in those days. she had one of those awfull crossley two stroke diesels. very under powered. when we came out of the water on "Husbands slipway" I just couldnt believe how small the prop was! No wonder we always entered port "Dead slow" and when Capt rang down "Full astern" it seemed to last forever ...LOL


----------



## Bob S

Seen her, built 1936, 633 grt. Sorry, no pic's.


----------



## billyboy

thanks for the acknowledgement Bob. begining to think I imagined her ... LOL


----------



## awateah2

Sand Martin ex 'Rookwood' finally classified to work within limits of Nab Tower to Needles, broken up in the 70's Last time I saw Capt Cambell,he wa Master on "Sand Weaver' around 1976


----------



## billyboy

Thanks for that info Awateah. sailed with john Campbell twice.he lived dover at that time, guess he is retired now. used to have severalpics of sand boats, all lost in a divorce i'm afraid.. the greebe and the snipe were the most modern in my day. miss that engineroom on the martin though.


----------



## awateah2

Hi, sailed on the Sand Snipe in 1963 when she was new, Captain Owens fom North Wales.I always remember the Bosun 'Benbow'. sailed with him later on in the Hoveringham IV. Sand Snipe has been completely re-built in Hayle, Cornwall, would love to see a photo of that.


----------



## awateah2

Just Remembered the Mate's name, Ron Bray from Shoreham, all retired or passed away by now.


----------



## billyboy

Ha ha OLD BENBOW! what a charachter he was, think he sailed on most of the fleet. went ashore in southampton with him once, never again! still owes me a fiver from that venture ...LOL ever meet up with GUS, skipper of the runner in my day. came to the martin for a week to relieve John Campbell. delightful old boy with a very dry sense of humor. had a great week with him aboard.


----------



## awateah2

Sure thing, sailed with Gus Smith when on the Sand Lark, in fact bumped into him and accidently knocked him over as I was exiting the 'Ark' on the West Quay Ballast Wharf one forgettable evening !!!!!!!!


----------



## 1193227371

*sand snipe*

hi.
Just came across AUG THREAD on Sand Snipe I live 200yds from the quay here in HAYLE CORNWALL I do remember her being here about 4/5 years ago but sadly not for a rebuild but for scrap and scrapped she was but there is still a piece of her here her funnel in the garden of the person(Dave Williams sand merchant) who done the deed over-looking the harbour will try and get a pic if the rain will stop..ps he also scrapped the COED-LLANELLI a small suction dredger. ED


----------



## billyboy

remember anchoring in plymouth sound during a bit of bad weather.me and the cook hitched a ride on the pilot boat ashore, while the skipper was sleeping, for more grub as we were out of it. Capt campbel very pleased with his breakfast next morning (no questions were asked) happy days indeed.spent many happy hours ashore in Falmouth, Plymouth, exmouth, shoreham and Newhaven with the old Martin. Yes! I would do it all again tomorow if possible.


----------



## Nelson

Was with South Coast Shipping, as it was then , for a few years, as deck

crew, in the `80s. Was on the "Serin," "Wader," "Weaver," and the small one

with the ear-splitting hydraulics. Can`t remember which one it was.It wasn`t

a job to everyones tastes, but I liked the way the watches worked, 8 on and 

8 off, and the leave system with extra COL allowance was great.

Would I go back to it? Of course not.


----------



## duquesa

*sand martin*

Any of you sand dredger guys ever sail with, know or hear of an engineer called Sue North. Would have been in the late 70's I would think. What became of her I wonder.


----------



## Nelson

Hi Duquesa,

The " Sand Serin " was the 2nd ship I was on with South Coast

Shipping, and Sue North was the 2nd Engineer. She ended up getting married

to the Chief on the "Sand Weaver." Of course, now for the life of me, I can`t

remember his name. I was on the "Weaver " a couple of years after they got

married, and Sue came on to the ship for a few days, simply as a passenger,

but that was the last I saw of her.

Incidently, when I was on the "Serin," we also had a 

female 2nd mate. I can`t remember her name either, but she was married to

another Mate or 2nd Mate in the company. She had once worked on the sail

training ship, the "Winston Churchill."

As you can tell, at the age of 63, I`m now going completely 

dippy. I always thought I was good at faces and names. Seems I`m not.


----------



## RayJordandpo

I did a couple of trips with South Coast shiping in the seventies. I was on the sand Wader, Weaver and Lark. I recall a skipper from down south but moved to either Harrogate or Ripon. There was a mate called Dave Maltby who I believe got promoted to master (I sailed with him previously on tugs) and a Welsh chap called John Francis (firery John) a very capable skipper in my opinion. I remember going for victuals to the local supermarket then a big argument would ensue as to whose turn it was to get the green shield stamps.
Ray Jordan


----------



## duquesa

*Sand Martin*

Thanks for that Nelson. I do recall hearing now that she got married to a Chief on one of the dredgers. Took up chicken farming I gather! She was Sue "North" because she had been previously married to a Trinity House Colchester Pilot. She was a plucky girl. Trained by Volvo, she took part on the all female expedition to the Atrato swamp in S.America some years ago. She was their engineer and had to do some very physical work while out there. I hope she is well.


----------



## Nelson

Hi Ray Jordon,
When I was on the "Wader," Dave Maltby was the mate, for

a couple of trips, if I remember right. A very quietly spoken feller, and good

to work with. I expect you`ll agree that the "Weaver" really was a nice ship

to be on. I couldn`t believe how good the accomodation was on her. The OM

on her for some of the time was Sandy Shaw. Another quietly spoken man.

I remembered the name of the female 2nd Mate we had on the "Serin," last

night. It was Jane something or other. At the time, South Coast offered her a

job back as A.B; as they had a surfeit of mates, I think, but she refused the

offer, and left the company.

Was it the "Lark" that had the screaming hydraulics, which meant

you did your 3 weeks completely without any sleep at all ?

Did you know Dave Sampson? He was O.M. when I joined the "Serin," and

later came on to the "Wader."


----------



## billyboy

The martin i can only describe as "primitive but effective". certainly underpowered (as were most of the fleet in those days) when fully loaded she need a fortnight to stop. the Crossley was reliable enough and i believe economical enough. remember when were out of the water on Husbands slip Southampton. My first sight of the Propeller was one of surprise...so small! No wonder we struggled round Start point at times! did many trips to Falmouth with her under John Campbel. Chief was Roy Driver in those days. Denis the bosun, paul smeaton AB. Nice easy ship to work with but the accomodation left a lot to be desired. Anyone come across a company chief called Young?


----------



## duquesa

*sand martin*

A bit off line but wasn't there a sand dredger called the Pen Avon around sometime in the 60's/70's?


----------



## billyboy

yes there was the pen adur and the pen arun. My Late Father was mate on the Pen Adur in 1965. had a few days on her myself at that time.


----------



## duquesa

*sand martin*

Yep, I remember them but for some reason I think there was another one. She could have been a new build at that time. I believe her Skipper was an ex. Shell man called Dave Rose. Maybe my grey cells are all mixed up! I seem to recall her being frequently at Parkeston Anchorage off Harwich.


----------



## jim barnes

william still said:


> Anyone remember the old sand martin, or have a pic? Capt was a john Campbell in those days. she had one of those awfull crossley two stroke diesels. very under powered. when we came out of the water on "Husbands slipway" I just couldnt believe how small the prop was! No wonder we always entered port "Dead slow" and when Capt rang down "Full astern" it seemed to last forever ...LOL


 Hey Billy ! was that the one that Steve Mcqueen was on up the Yanksee river, stoker or was that you?(Jester)


----------



## awateah2

The 'Pen Avon' was built in Appledore in 1965'6 for Penfolds of Barnham, Sussex later to become Amey Marine then Arco then Hanson. She was sold to a Dutch outfit and renamed Rio 2?. The first Master was Bernard Baker from Cornwall but lived in Shoreham. Fitted with Allen Diesel main engine and V.P. propeller. A very comfortable ship. A novel thing was she had an owners suite on board for Paul Penfold to take trips in the Summer


----------



## duquesa

*Sand Martin*

Awateah2, that's the one, many thanks. Strange how some postings awake memories. I have checked back now and am certain that at the time I remember her, and she would not then have been new, Dave Rose was her Master. He was ex.shell from apprenticeship days. I believe he was one of the first batch to take part in Shell's mid apprenticeship release course at Plymouth tech. Anyhow, I am not on the correct thread so will shut up. No doubt if anyone out there reads this and knew him, they will speak. Cheers.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Nelson said:


> Hi Ray Jordon,
> When I was on the "Wader," Dave Maltby was the mate, for
> 
> a couple of trips, if I remember right. A very quietly spoken feller, and good
> 
> to work with. I expect you`ll agree that the "Weaver" really was a nice ship
> 
> to be on. I couldn`t believe how good the accomodation was on her. The OM
> 
> on her for some of the time was Sandy Shaw. Another quietly spoken man.
> 
> I remembered the name of the female 2nd Mate we had on the "Serin," last
> 
> night. It was Jane something or other. At the time, South Coast offered her a
> 
> job back as A.B; as they had a surfeit of mates, I think, but she refused the
> 
> offer, and left the company.
> 
> Was it the "Lark" that had the screaming hydraulics, which meant
> 
> you did your 3 weeks completely without any sleep at all ?
> 
> Did you know Dave Sampson? He was O.M. when I joined the "Serin," and
> 
> later came on to the "Wader."


You are quite right about the accommodation on the Weaver, very spacious as I recall. I don't remember Dave Sampson but Sandy Shaw I do, as you say a quiet chap but very good at his job. I remember a girl and her boyfriend working for that company, they had some sort of agreement that they were both on leave at the same time.


----------



## awateah2

Penfolds also had another sand dredger, the 'Pen Yar' which was originally the Hopper 'Laga 2' I think from Holyhead. She was sold to Kendall Brothers of Fareham and called either 'KBYar' or 'KB2'


----------



## billyboy

still searching for a decent picture of the "sand martin" anyone got one?
lots of memories tied up in that ship.
Anyone know what became of "Roy Driver" he was Chief on her for a while?


----------



## Ian

I Remember a Sand Martin about 6 years ago for sale in waterford when I joined the Sand Kite there, the sand Martin was alonside the Kite at the time..


----------



## Hague

peter barc said:


> I Remember a Sand Martin about 6 years ago for sale in waterford when I joined the Sand Kite there, the sand Martin was alonside the Kite at the time..



Peter,
Have memories of a vessel being pointed out to me a few years ago in Cork.
Owned by a Wexford farmer who was a bit 'choosy' as to the cargo he would carry.
Hence, alongside more that at sea. Must have been a hobby as the ship was in good condition although around 30 years old. Is this one of the vessels you are talking about.


----------



## Meze

william still said:


> Ha ha OLD BENBOW! what a charachter he was, think he sailed on most of the fleet. went ashore in southampton with him once, never again! still owes me a fiver from that venture ...LOL ever meet up with GUS, skipper of the runner in my day. came to the martin for a week to relieve John Campbell. delightful old boy with a very dry sense of humor. had a great week with him aboard.


Hi Billyboy
Just found this site, it's bringing back some memories.
Flash Campbell retired to work on Dover docks as traffic warden, can't remember the date but he was very happy in his new job for a good few years. The Martin was laid up at 69 berth Southampton and as a leaving present Flash asked if he could have the small wheel but unfortunately it had dissappeared before it could be removed for him. It was stripped and scrapped at about the same time. 
South coast had a store / workshop at 69 Berth and Gus Smith looked after it when he retired from the sea.
Remember the Jock 2nd eng? He wouldn't let anyone touch the dredge engine - a Crossley built for the Royal Yacht as I remember, with all polished brass and dome nuts.
I was on the Finch for a bit - my 1st chief's job, Ron Bray was OM for a while. Then the Gull and the other 600 tonners before going to the Weaver and Wader. Sue North was on board the Weaver for a week and one night drank Capt Malcolmson under the table. She married Roy Hubbard. Some Girl! as you'll appreciate if you ever knew Reg Malcolmson.
Sandy Shaw left the sea to work in the office but suffered a stroke, He's made a good recovery though.
Dave Sansom was on the Red Funnel to cowes last I heard along with a few other ex South Coast skippers.
Dave Maltby is still with South Coast or Cemex as it is now. Retires next year he hopes. 
Meze


----------



## Meze

duquesa said:


> Yep, I remember them but for some reason I think there was another one. She could have been a new build at that time. I believe her Skipper was an ex. Shell man called Dave Rose. Maybe my grey cells are all mixed up! I seem to recall her being frequently at Parkeston Anchorage off Harwich.


Hi duquesa
There was the Pen Stour that used to work the River Stour off Parkstone Quay.
Would that be the one?
Meze


----------



## billyboy

Hi Meze and welcom to the site. well you certainly brought back a few memories mate. As for flash Campbell, I felt sure he would have gone for the clock from the saloon bulkhead.
He was a great character to sail with. totaly unflappable. he had some weather to contend with in the winter months. he used to wrap himself up and go on the cargo winch to do the pumping. used to come back up cold and wet and tired...yet he never once complained. Ever come across a chief called Roy driver? he was chief on the martin in 1962. nice bloke too!


----------



## duquesa

*Sand Martin*

Thanks Meze and welcome to Shipsnostalgia.
The Pen Stour was the one I was trying to remember. Did you know that Skipper I mentioned - David Rose?
Also, I knew Sue North very well but it was prior to her going on the sand boats. She was married to Pete North then. Thanks very much.


----------



## Meze

billyboy said:


> Hi Meze and welcom to the site. well you certainly brought back a few memories mate. As for flash Campbell, I felt sure he would have gone for the clock from the saloon bulkhead.
> He was a great character to sail with. totaly unflappable. he had some weather to contend with in the winter months. he used to wrap himself up and go on the cargo winch to do the pumping. used to come back up cold and wet and tired...yet he never once complained. Ever come across a chief called Roy driver? he was chief on the martin in 1962. nice bloke too!


Hi Billyboy
The only thing that got Flash in a flap was when he mislaid his scissors. He always trimmed the end of his rollups and put the shreds of tobacco back in his box.
I'm afraid 1962 was well before my time and Roy driver doesn't ring any bells.
Meze


----------



## Meze

duquesa said:


> Thanks Meze and welcome to Shipsnostalgia.
> The Pen Stour was the one I was trying to remember. Did you know that Skipper I mentioned - David Rose?
> Also, I knew Sue North very well but it was prior to her going on the sand boats. She was married to Pete North then. Thanks very much.


Evening duquesa
I never worked for Ameys as it was then although I knew a few few from the Yacht but I'm afraid their names are lost in the mists of time.
The nearest to Dave Rose was a Denis Rose I sailed with a couple of times.
I seem to recall Sue and Roy moved towards the west country but I believe he died a few years ago.
Meze


----------



## billyboy

Cant remember John Campbell ever smoking. must have done it in his cabin unless smoking was a later day thing for him. Remember his sense of homor though. stood next to him on the bridge wing of the Martin one day when a young lady walked past with a boufont hair do. Flash commented "heed like a crows nest...all ****e and sticks"


----------



## Georginabrown

duquesa said:


> Thanks for that Nelson. I do recall hearing now that she got married to a Chief on one of the dredgers. Took up chicken farming I gather! She was Sue "North" because she had been previously married to a Trinity House Colchester Pilot. She was a plucky girl. Trained by Volvo, she took part on the all female expedition to the Atrato swamp in S.America some years ago. She was their engineer and had to do some very physical work while out there. I hope she is well.


Sue North (now Hubbard) is my mum ? She did indeed marry Roy Hubbard, and I was born in 1982. I spent a Christmas aboard the Sand Weaver (I think) as a child. They're both well, still married, and I have three children who love their grandparents very much. I was actually looking online for pictures of my parents old ships to show my 4yr old son, so very funny to see all of this written about my mummy ? She can still drink anyone under the table!


----------



## duquesa

Georginabrown said:


> Sue North (now Hubbard) is my mum ? She did indeed marry Roy Hubbard, and I was born in 1982. I spent a Christmas aboard the Sand Weaver (I think) as a child. They're both well, still married, and I have three children who love their grandparents very much. I was actually looking online for pictures of my parents old ships to show my 4yr old son, so very funny to see all of this written about my mummy ? She can still drink anyone under the table!



I will send you a private message later today Georgina. Very many thanks for getting in touch and I am delighted to hear Sue is well.


----------



## camalot

billyboy said:


> Anyone remember the old sand martin, or have a pic? Capt was a john Campbell in those days. she had one of those awfull crossley two stroke diesels. very under powered. when we came out of the water on "Husbands slipway" I just couldnt believe how small the prop was! No wonder we always entered port "Dead slow" and when Capt rang down "Full astern" it seemed to last forever ...LOL


Yes, I new John Campbell when the Sand Martin was under repair he was on the Sand Lark. I was also on the Sand Star when we ran aground at Exmouth bar in force 9 Gale. The Master then was Captain Lock. Couple of years later the Sand Star was in collision with the Caroline M.


----------



## Stevie B

camalot said:


> Yes, I new John Campbell when the Sand Martin was under repair he was on the Sand Lark. I was also on the Sand Star when we ran aground at Exmouth bar in force 9 Gale. The Master then was Captain Lock. Couple of years later the Sand Star was in collision with the Caroline M.


Was that Charlie Lock ?, sailed on the Tyne with him.


----------

